# Reputable place to buy online Armour or synthroid?



## jennysmi (Nov 22, 2011)

This is my first post, I hope its in the right place..

I am Hypo with Hashimoto's and originally was on Armour which I LOVED then it became unavailable here so was switched to Synthroid.

My husband lost his job about a year ago and we have no insurance and practically no savings so I can't afford to go back to the doctor for a visit and blood trests to get a refill on my prescription.

I would just like to order online (maybe from Canada) what I have been taking all along, but I don't know of a reputable pharmacy.

Has anyone here ordered online without a prescription?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jennysmi said:


> This is my first post, I hope its in the right place..
> 
> I am Hypo with Hashimoto's and originally was on Armour which I LOVED then it became unavailable here so was switched to Synthroid.
> 
> ...


Nope and w/o the proper lab tests, you could cause yourself to be quite ill.

See if this helps any. So many of us are in dire straits right now.

find a clinic near you
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Canadian pharmacies require a prescription. International pharmacies do not. Unfortunately, you will get their generic levothyroxine which most likely will not be manufactured in the US to FDA standards. Pretty risky on what you will get. I don't know of anyway to order brand name Synthyroid without a prescription but with a valid RX you can save money ordering online from a Canadian pharamcy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

A lot of those online "pharmacies" sell fake drugs, or worse yet, "medicines" that are made with poisonous ingredients (again, they're fake). They look just like the real thing at first glance, but there are differences.

Generic Synthroid is super-cheap in the U.S. I bet you could get it for under $10/month if you shopped around. Try grocery stores with pharmacies, or Target...the ones near me sometimes offer generics at $4/month.

Please do not buy drugs online from pseudo-pharmacies. Pretty please.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia is correct, many supermarket chains and Walmart often have prescriptions for $3 or $4 per month. You can research these online. Please don't buy your medications from a less than reputable source.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

In Mexico you can buy eutirox (levothyroxine) 25, 50, 75, 88, 100, 112, 125, 137, 150, 200 mcg without prescription, the price is similar to Levothroid and Levoxyl. You can also find novotiral, this is a synthetic combination of (T3-20mcg, T4-100mcg), the tablet can be easily divided into 4 parts.

http://www.superama.com.mx/superama-nuevo/busqueda.asp?tipo=compra-por-nombre&producto=eutirox


----------



## jennysmi (Nov 22, 2011)

I know the drug itself isn't expensive,my generic is under 10.00 BUT what I'm saying is..a visit with no health insurance to get the RX will run me several hundred dollars :-( my doc won't refill my prescription without a visit. 
That's why. I figured, better to take the meds I have been on dosage, etc instead of being on none. I'm out as of now. I just remembered a few years ago when armour was out in the US and docs wouldn't prescribe it, there were a few people on thyroid meds ordering it from Canada, so I figured someone might know..

Thanks for the advice all!It sucks in this economy. Lucky I only have a minor case...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jennysmi said:


> I know the drug itself isn't expensive,my generic is under 10.00 BUT what I'm saying is..a visit with no health insurance to get the RX will run me several hundred dollars :-( my doc won't refill my prescription without a visit.
> That's why. I figured, better to take the meds I have been on dosage, etc instead of being on none. I'm out as of now. I just remembered a few years ago when armour was out in the US and docs wouldn't prescribe it, there were a few people on thyroid meds ordering it from Canada, so I figured someone might know..
> 
> Thanks for the advice all!It sucks in this economy. Lucky I only have a minor case...


Check that link I gave you for a clinic in your area. Should not cost you hundreds to get an Rx.


----------

